# Aberdeen or Dundee?



## flowerfly33 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi there
Following a failed IVF in England, I'm hoping to do IVF on the NHS in Scotland since we moved back.  Given the choice, which would you go for?  By the way, I have stage 4 endo and will need ICSI.


----------



## aber14 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi, 
I have had 3 cycles of ICSI at Aberdeen. I think aberdeens success rates are slightly higher than Dundees. I have heard lots good things about GCRM if this is an option for you? Don't know much about Dundee except that its cheaper if you are self funding.
If I get another negative I think I will change clinics where they might try something different. Accommodation is ridiculously expensive during the week in Aberdeen if you would need somewhere to stay, just something else to think about as it costs us over a grand each time just for staying there.


----------

